# MA Historical Theology suggestions



## Goodcheer68 (Nov 3, 2011)

I will be finishing up my BA in History by the end of 2012 and I want to go on and pursue a MA in Church History/Historical Theology. I am not familiar with any seminaries other than WSCAL that offer a MA in Historical Theology. If I stay in California that is probably where I will go, but I want to look into other options as I am growing tired of the Golden State. My goal is to eventually get a job in research and/or consulting. 

I prefer reformed schools but I am open to any suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## elnwood (Nov 4, 2011)

A friend of mine went to Gordon-Conwell for an MA in Church History. She just finished her Ph.D. at Notre Dame.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 4, 2011)

Pray diligently about this decision.
Take a good long look at the professors you would be studying under at a given school.
And if you need to work to support yourself, even if only part-time, make a concerted effort to get a job in an archives somewhere. Any archives would do, but that work experience will lend greatly to your aspirations, particularly if you go on for a doctorate in history or historical theology.


----------



## mhseal (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, PRTS doesn't have an MAHT, but we do have the MAR with a church history/historical theology concentration. Here's a little more info on the program in general: The Master of Arts in Religion (MAR) | Puritan Theological Seminary


----------



## danborvan (Nov 5, 2011)

I graduated from WSC with an MAHT (2011). I highly recommend the program for those interested in Byzantine, Early Modern, and Modern historical theology, but especially Reformation and Reformed Orthodoxy (big surprise).


----------



## elnwood (Nov 5, 2011)

Trinity Evangelical Divinity School also has an M.A. in Church History, and Wheaton has an M.A. in History of Christianity. Both schools have top-notch faculties.

Also, since you have a B.A. in History, you may also want to consider other prestigious, non-evangelical schools.
M.A.R. in History of Christianity at Yale Divinity School
M.A. in Theology (Historical Theology) at St. Louis University
M.A. in Church History at Catholic University
M.A. in Theology (History of Christianity) at Notre Dame


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you open to an more progressive-evangelical but with some great teachers I would suggest Calvin Seminary. Their historical theology and systematic theology faculty is very much not left wing. And you would have Richard Muller (the Pope of Reformed historical theology!) potentially. The price is affordable, the library is great, and you can take extra classes at Puritan Reformed if you like in stead (Calvin would probably let you transfer the credit no problem- they are good relations) for the professors that are liberal. Plus you you would get a taste of a tight Dutch Reformed community and get to experiences tons of different types of Reformed CHurches and see the diversity of the tradition.


----------



## Grimmson (Nov 5, 2011)

What your historical interest, that needs to be what drives you to make the decision on where to go on this issue.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, they give me a good starting point. BTW, I would really like to focus on Patristics.


----------

